# Metformin makes me windy!!



## boss kitty

Hiya!
I'm type 2 and take metformin and I know it's a side effect.. but my god! I'm so windy now and it's really getting on my nerves esp at work and in my personal life.. 

It was funny at first - but honestly, the joke's wearing thin now.. 

Does anyone have any advice for reducing the gas? I heard charcoal tablets worked, but also heard you can only take them for a couple of weeks at a time.  I've tried deflatine (sugarfree) but it made it worse! 

Any advice would be really appreciated!!!

From a girl trying to keep her dignity... 
lots of love xx


----------



## Northerner

Hi bosskitty,

Just to let you know that I have moved this to the General messageboard as you might get more responses here.

Sorry I can't help with the problem as I don't take metformin, but I'm sure there are others here who can help you!


----------



## Dizzydi

*Hello Bosskitty*

You know what I think metformin makes me windy as well...lol

I laughted when I read your post, and then thought to myself after - it does the same to me.

I to this day have never broken wind infront of my other half - but now my belly blows up like a balloon and makes terrible noises and I have to go to the bathroom, when I return to the living room my other half is rolling around laughting and asking if I've been playing the pan pipes - talk about embarrassing (he has never broken wind in front of me either). My answer is if you did not see me doing it, it was not me.

Sorry I cannot help you with advice on trying stuff and I've never thought about trying windease etc - might be worth asking you GP.

Not sure if I could do that, as with my sense of humour I would probably be rolling about laughting thinking about how I could talk to the GP about my Trumps. Just saying the word sets me of.

Hope you find something to help...lol


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> ...Not sure if I could do that, as with my sense of humour I would probably be rolling about laughting thinking about how I could talk to the GP about my Trumps. Just saying the word sets me of.
> 
> Hope you find something to help...lol



My dad used to call them 'trumps', we were not allowed to say the word 'fart'. A quick google search came up with this story which is funny for many reasons!

http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...to-town-with-attack-on-wind-farms-476031.html

Regarding the problem, I think the gas has to form from something, so maybe looking at the types of food you eat might lessen the effect? We all know about things like beans, cabbage and sprouts, but maybe there is another element in your diet that is exacerbating the effect?


----------



## Dizzydi

I was trying to avoid using the word 'Farts' - this makes me laugh even more!! I sends me into child like behaviour...lol

I was also told of as a child for using it.

Could the fibre in the diet be causing it - I don't eat beans or cabbage?


----------



## diagonall

The drug in question is also known as megafartin or metafartin.
I wonder why


----------



## C*5_Dodger

Dear boss kitty,

Are you on standard metformin or the extended release? Some people find that the extended release version, e.g. Glucophage SR, reduces these unwanted side effects! BTW are you type 2 or type 1? (under "Type of diabetes" you have written "type 1")

Regards  Dodger


----------



## JohnForster

The musical side effects do settle down over time.

Be patient and try to remain in tune!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson

The very smelly windy side effects do ease in time. However if you want help now as in immediately go chat to the pharmacist or your doctor as there is stuff available that helps.


----------



## VBH

Answer: carbs.

The "metfartin" effect is usually down to excessive carb consumption, particularly starches.

The reason would appear to be one of the main actions of metformin which is the prevention of carb absorbtion in the gut.  Gas is produced as a side effect of this.  So the more carbs you are eating, the more gas will be produced.  Starches (potatoes, bread, pasta, rice, flour - the usual suspects) appear to have a greater effect than other carbs.

Standard advice from medics I'm afraid is to go away and eat lots of starchy carbs plus take metformin, which will turn it all into farts.

Managing your carb intake will also help your BG and A1c of course.

Right, time to make dinner.  Wifey will be having a mound of mashed spuds (carb count: OMG, BG rise 6) while I will be having cauli mash (carb count: nil, BG rise 0)


----------



## vince13

I was on the standard Metformin until about 3 weeks ago and that change has made one heck of a difference to the "windy" effect of the tablets - almost no trumps at all now.  Unfortunately my other half is on the standard Metformin for Type 2 and is very musical in that department - we make our own entertainment down here in the West Country !


----------



## sofaraway

vince13 said:


> I was on the standard Metformin until about 3 weeks ago



faith are you on insulin now? hows it going?


I wonder is the modified release metformin any better than the regular?


----------



## vince13

I've replied to Nikki "off message board"


----------



## Costa.addict

boss kitty said:


> Hiya!
> I'm type 2 and take metformin and I know it's a side effect.. but my god! I'm so windy now and it's really getting on my nerves esp at work and in my personal life..
> 
> It was funny at first - but honestly, the joke's wearing thin now..
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for reducing the gas? I heard charcoal tablets worked, but also heard you can only take them for a couple of weeks at a time.  I've tried deflatine (sugarfree) but it made it worse!
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!!!
> 
> From a girl trying to keep her dignity...
> lots of love xx


I absolutely agree with the tremendous amount of "bottom burps" caused by Metformin.  A dear friend of mine was also crippled with agonising trapped wind and tummy swelling , the same as me. He spoke with his Doctor who changed his medication over to insulin and the horrendous brass band effects disappeared ! Much to his relief! My next problem is to try and get through to my own GP by joining the massive telephone queues !


----------



## grovesy

Costa.addict said:


> I absolutely agree with the tremendous amount of "bottom burps" caused by Metformin.  A dear friend of mine was also crippled with agonising trapped wind and tummy swelling , the same as me. He spoke with his Doctor who changed his medication over to insulin and the horrendous brass band effects disappeared ! Much to his relief! My next problem is to try and get through to my own GP by joining the massive telephone queues !


Do you  realise you have replied to a thread that is over 10years old an many of the posters are no longer active?


----------

